# Tree identification - NE Ohio



## Royalton (Jan 17, 2014)

Please help me identify this tree. I thought the blocky bark would make it easy, but nothing I find matches the alternating bluish green leaves. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Royalton (Jan 17, 2014)

Here are the leaves


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No fruit or nuts or seed pods? The two that come to mind are black gum tupelo or persimmon. Any seed pods or fruit would help tremendously.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm leaning towards persimmon. If it's a persimmon, it won't have any fruit if it's a male.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Paw paw?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Leaves are way too small to be pawpaw.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://forestry.sfasu.edu/faculty/s...aphs/82-diospyros-virginiana-common-persimmon

You're right- found this link.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Those black specks are typical of persimmon.


----------



## Royalton (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks all. It seems likely that it a persimmon. I haven't seen any fruit in two years. There are tons of young volunteers around the mature ones I have.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It's hard to find the ripe fruit since animals love it as well. But lots of times I'll find the immature fruit on the ground if it's been really hot and dry. And lots of times I'll find the seeds.


----------

